# 1st comp not so good



## rp ribking (Aug 13, 2010)

Tomorrow, at the V.F.W. in LaPorte,IN, I am going to do a rib comp.

Entry Fee: $25.00

Style: St. Louis Style ribs, they provide the ribs.

9:00am until around 3:00pm, I hope the 22.5"  WSM can handle this pressure and myself and my helper (my dad) at my 1st comp.

I am not entering for the prize money, but to see how my rub and smokin' stands up to the competition and for my dad to hang out with me. 

1t place: $300.00

2nd and 3rd place T.B.A. 

Wish me Luck, RP


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 13, 2010)

You better be going for the big bucks. You got us on your side. Now you are taking your a lap top with you right??? Then with our help you can win the big bucks and enjoy some really good ribs to boot.


----------



## rp ribking (Aug 13, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> You better be going for the big bucks. You got us on your side. Now you are taking your a lap top with you right??? Then with our help you can win the big bucks and enjoy some really good ribs to boot.


Thanks mBalli, Naw just a camera!!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 13, 2010)

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 13, 2010)

Good luck man. Sounds like it will be run


----------



## rp ribking (Aug 16, 2010)

So this is how my 1st comp went: not so good

$25.00 entry fee, $300.00 1st prize. Any type of means of doing St. Louis style ribs and make your own sauce. They let you pick your 2 ribs, they looked like baby backs instead of spareribs.

There were 9 teams:

1 smoker (me).

3 weber kettle grills.

5 propane grills.

The other 8 teams foiled from the start to the last hour or so and then added sauce.

I wanted to have some smoke in my St Louis style ribs. I should of did a 2-2-1 for the 5 judges.

Anyway, It was a good experience.


----------



## smokey mo (Dec 8, 2010)

Not sure I get how you placed.  How did it stand up.  What did you learn? Any tips? 

I am hoping to entry one this next year and would like some advice.

Hope you at least enjoyed yourself.

rick


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 8, 2010)

Best of luck to you RibKing !

Most important thing is that you & your Dad spend some quality time, and you both have a lot of fun.

We'll be waiting for that Qview!

Bear


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 8, 2010)

Sound sto me if you are the only smoker you got a good chance.  Best wishes.


----------



## rp ribking (Dec 10, 2010)

Smokey Mo said:


> Not sure I get how you placed.  How did it stand up.  What did you learn? Any tips?
> 
> I am hoping to entry one this next year and would like some advice.
> 
> ...


Smokey, I placed not so good, they were not my best ribs, probably my worst ribs on a day that I needed to make my best ribs.

Overall, the guy next to me had a Smokey Joe and his ribs caught fire and the woman on the other side of me could not shut up all day long.

I learned that if you do not foil when you normally smoke, then do it if you see everybody else foiling. When I saw everyone foiling I knew it was not my day. Take a canopy, table, chairs, ear plugs (for the people that can't shut up next to you), smoker, beer etc,etc. One more thing, take something to eat or smoke your lunch.

I hope this helps, RP


----------



## eman (Dec 10, 2010)

Another words the so called judges wanted mushy fall of the bone ribs smothered in sauce??


----------



## rp ribking (Dec 10, 2010)

eman said:


> Another words the so called judges wanted mushy fall of the bone ribs smothered in sauce??




Eman, Ya got that correct.


----------



## eman (Dec 10, 2010)

Then ya dang sure shouldn't worry about your smokes. I guess i'll never make it on the comp circuit as i know what's right and good and i will not compromise my q for any ignorant judge


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey man not to worry about the contest. You are a smoker not a griller. They should have defined the contest better and what they wanted in the end. Hope you at least enjoyed the day with your dad


----------



## meateater (Dec 10, 2010)

You got to hang out with pops and have a good time, that's what counts. That's why I smoke with my own recipe because I'm the one eating it. That's the main deal here, make it your own and show it off loud and proud. That reminds me, it's just about premier member renewal time.


----------



## smokey mo (Dec 10, 2010)

eman said:


> Then ya dang sure shouldn't worry about your smokes. I guess i'll never make it on the comp circuit as i know what's right and good and i will not compromise my q for any ignorant judge




AMEN BROTHER!!!


----------

